# shops that sell glass sliders?



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone know of any shops in birmingham or no further than 20 miles out of birmingham which sell glass sliders?

We really need some for our vivs but we're a bit wary of buying offline so would prefer to it if shops sold them. Would it even be worth asking reptile shops if they sell them?

Thanks in advance for any help : victory:


----------



## Syl85 (Aug 22, 2010)

*.*

I dont understand why dont u buy on ebay u can buy it half price then the shop and the shiping takes 1-2 days..
in london after 1 week searching i find a special decor market they sell 1m for 6 pounds and its is white on ebayi u can find any color if u realy want to buy it in a shop try tis kind of places who selling this decor stuff and tools


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I tried B&Q but they don't sell it so am gonna buy it on ebay. Small local hardware shops might sell it.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Syl85 said:


> I dont understand why dont u buy on ebay u can buy it half price then the shop and the shiping takes 1-2 days..
> in london after 1 week searching i find a special decor market they sell 1m for 6 pounds and its is white on ebayi u can find any color if u realy want to buy it in a shop try tis kind of places who selling this decor stuff and tools


 It's just because this is technically my mums computer and she doesn't like shopping online and wouldn't allow me to buy anything off of ebay as she doesn't feel safe doing so.

But yh i'm going to try some hardware stores :2thumb:


Gentoo said:


> I tried B&Q but they don't sell it so am gonna buy it on ebay. Small local hardware shops might sell it.


 yh cheers will try small hadware shops,theres a few by me : victory:


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't you have a mate that you could ask to buy them for you, or go to an internet cafe / library ?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You could spend ages trawling around DIY stores and not finding what you want, or you could just go on eBay on a mate's computer and get exactly what you need right now, there are plenty of reputable traders on there selling viv components.


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

This is where I get all my runners and vents from, never had any problems. Everything has always been very well packaged too. Ebay shop: Viv Bits.

items - Get great deals on Vivarium vents, Lighting heating items on eBay.co.uk Shops!


----------



## stuey (Aug 21, 2010)

vivbits on ebay i paid 8 quid for 2 5ft lenths of 6mm stuff inc postage


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

a hardware shop near me, called no frills, i think sells them


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

The viv bits bloke on ebay is the one who i just had my runners, handles, ceramics and hole cutter off.

He even gave me £2.50 refund due to postage not deducting right at checkout which was very honest of him so I would recommend him to anyone.


----------

